# Graduation time...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Our son graduates tomorrow from high school :cheer2: \\/ . It's going to be a crazy time at the house tonight and tomorrow with all the family that's coming in. 

So to all you who have kids who are graduating, and to all the members who may be about to graduate - congrats!:yo: Good luck in future endeavors!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Good luck to your son!


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

best wishes to your son. Does he know what he wants to do? I sure didn't when I graduated. I didn't even really know for sure when I graduated college! ;P


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks Dennis, and Ryan. As to what he wants to do, atm, he's talking environmental biology.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

Congrats to your son, Bert!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Congrats on the graduation for both you and your son.

I have three relatives and a buddy graduating this weekend. Due to some bad judgements he wasn't able to graduate last year (was a year behind me already, now two). So we're going fishing tomorrow night to celebrate!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Bert H said:


> he's talking environmental biology.


Good man!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your Son, Bert, as well as the rest of you who are graduating this year.  Way to go!


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

What a great post. Congrats to you both. I can only imagine what that's like, but for what it's worth, my daughter "graduated" from preschool yesterday, with a small sing-a-long ("caterpillar, caterpillar") and then a ceremonial walk across the Brooklyn Bridge. Very cool. Kindergarten, here we come!

Best to you and yours,
Heidi


----------

